# espn3.com



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I'm sure some of you are familiar with espn3.com and how it works. Some games are exclusive to this internet channel. 

Is there anyway to play them through my Dish receiver? It is hooked to the internet.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I just brought it up on my Logitech Revue connected to my 922 and it worked. But the 922 by itself will not do it. You have to have a browser involved.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

olguy said:


> I just brought it up on my Logitech Revue connected to my 922 and it worked. But the 922 by itself will not do it. You have to have a browser involved.


i watch espn3 thru my xbox 360 xbox live gold
love it


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

is it possible w/ a ps3??


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I believe ESPN3's deal with Microsoft is exclusive, so right now no, you can't watch ESPN3 on PS3.


----------

